
$40m convention cancelled due to San Francisco's homelessness and opioid crisis - mbgaxyz
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5914425/Big-convention-cancels-meeting-San-Francisco-citys-problems-homelessness-drug.html
======
jpeg_hero
Yeah, SF is a shithole. I live downtown.

I’ve always thought that the analogy was Luanda, Angola.

Luanda, Angola, has, for over 10 years been the most expensive city to live.

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/20/most-expensive-cities-for-
ex...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/20/most-expensive-cities-for-expats.html)
Luanda isn’t expensive because everyone wants to live there like Laguna Beach
or Beverley Hills; it’s expensive because it’s a boomtown shithole that people
are forced to live in.

The Average 2-bedroom here in SF is $4,500 because we are so eager to live in
such a paradise?

No, because we want access to those oil gushers.. you live in a shithole
boomtown.

How do I know?

Because I grew up here and I’d be anywhere else if it weren’t for the gushers.

